# Need help with a solid plan for new zoysia lawn



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

I live in Florida and my zone is 9b. I used to have Floratam st Augustine...new my backyard is pretty much just sand and weed...front yard is alright since I water it often. I'm thinking to switch my backyard to empire zoysia.

The size is about 1000 sq ft..small... I think based on http://lawnplugs.com/info/prices.html I only need about 550 plugs.
Here is my plan so far...

1. Round up to clean the yard up in early Jan

2. Prodiamine in early Feb

3. Soil test, I'm just gonna use soil test kit from amazon Luster Leaf 1601 Rapitest Soil Test Kit

4. middle to late march is the time to get empire zoysia plugs.

Once I plugged the zoysia, 10-10-10 fertilizer?

I will switch front yard later on..just gonna leave the st Augustine be for a while. Does this sound like a good plan so far? Any suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you called around to see how much sod is in your area? All you would need is 2 pallets to do the whole back yard. Zoysia is pretty slow to fill in compared to bermuda so it may take the whole season to get full establishment and you will be fighting weeds all season long too. Those plugs look really expensive for what you need. I would also skip the Prodiamine just to be on the safe side as it might keep the sod/plugs from rooting really good. You might also want to check with your local extension office and see how much a soil test from the state is as it would be more accurate than some test kit from Amazon and may be cheaper too!

I just checked and it's only $7 per test through UF. UF Soil Test Form


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on getting 2 pallets of sod and skipping the Prodiamine.


----------



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok, sounds like sod is the way to go. It's gonna cost $500 for 2 pallets which is only $100 more than plugs and seems easier to get coverage. I will rent truck and trailer.

Do I need to apply anything on top of my sand so the roots can grow in faster? Should I apply some insecticide 1 or 2 months prior to make sure there are no bugs?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would make sure that the ground is as level and smooth as you can get it before laying the sod down as this is the prime opportunity to get it right and it's easier to do now then once the sod is down. It's also a good idea to put some fertilizer down BEFORE you lay the sod so the roots will have instant access to the nutrients. If you are having bug issues in the yard, I don't see any harm to applying any insecticide before the sod but I would wait until it has fully rooted before applying it again(2-3 weeks). Overall, bugs shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hmm, another question. How about just buying the seed? I'm still on the fence about the cost after all... zenith zoysia seed is like $75 on amazon. 2 lbs will cover my 1000 sqft.

I did some homework and I see zoysia seed need to be exposed to sunlight instead of bury in the ground.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey explorer22, go with sod as you will be happy you made the investment. Seeding zoysia could be a headache. For the size of your lawn, it's doable but like I said, you'll regret using seed. 
What to expect if you use seed:
1. You will not have an instant lawn. Could take 2 seasons to enjoy your results.
2. Weeds. First season all you can really do is pull them. Some herbices might work but wouldn't be recommended on young seedlings. 
3. Bigger water bill unless that's not an issue.

Unless you are patient, invest in sod. You will thank me later. :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would make sure that the ground is as level and smooth as you can get it before laying the sod down as this is the prime opportunity to get it right and it's easier to do now then once the sod is down. It's also a good idea to put some fertilizer down BEFORE you lay the sod so the roots will have instant access to the nutrients. If you are having bug issues in the yard, I don't see any harm to applying any insecticide before the sod but I would wait until it has fully rooted before applying it again(2-3 weeks). Overall, bugs shouldn't be an issue.


Great advice. Just worry about smoothing the area as much possible. Don't worry about adding any soil amendments as zoysia will grow on course sand. I just planted a pallet of zoysia grass on my side lawn and all I do is water it. It's doing great. Here's a pot of zoysia grown on 70/30 sand to peat ratio. Roots spread easily through the sand.


----------



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok. sod it is. One final question lol....my lawn is sloped (5 degree or so, less than 10)... not horrible but my backyard is slightly higher than my house...so the area around the house gets a lot water during raining season. If it rains heavily, the water can cover up about 3 inches. Given it is sand, it does drain rather quickly once the rain stops. Does zoysia hold up water like that well?

Thank you guys for all the advice.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

explorer22 said:


> Does zoysia hold up water like that well?
> 
> Thank you guys for all the advice.


If you are asking if zoysia will hold up being under 3 inches of water for a short period of time, then yes, it shouldn't hurt it at all as long as the water drains within several hours after a heavy rain fall. It could probably go a day or two and still be fine.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> explorer22 said:
> 
> 
> > Does zoysia hold up water like that well?
> ...


+1


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

To be direct, in my unprofessional opinion, starting from scratch, there is no other option besides sod.


----------

